# age - are we too old?



## jussieg68 (May 27, 2011)

we are looking to relocate to Dubai in the near future, leaving Gibraltar after 10 years as things have changed here with alot of our friends moving on, down to collapse of Euro etc.

Might sound daft but we are both early 40s and I would like to say a very young wrong side of 40! We like to socialise, enjoy sports and beach lifestyle.

Are we too old, as we are keen to socialise with like minded people and am concerned everyone might consider us old when they are say mid 20's!!! and am I as a female too old to be considered for good executive assistant/p.a roles?

Any comments (please keep them polite!) gratefully received


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Not at all, just make sure you move for a good job and have realistic expectations  I take it you've visited Dubai before and are familiar with its, ehm, 'challenges'? 

As for PA roles, yes you should be able to find something, perhaps not right away but I am sure there are senior/high level executives who will appreciate having an experienced PA rather than a younger one without much experience, especially if you speak several languages. Your ability to sell yourself and network will be crucial to find the right job.

What kind of role would your husband be looking for? I'm sure you are aware that some industries are doing better than others, construction still being on the 'poor' side.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello there,

I don't think you are too old . It all depends on how well you can adapt to a new place like this. Dubai is an unusual city to say the least. Tere are plenty of 40 year olds behaving like teenagers and there are also those that lead quiet lives inspite of all the hustle and bustle.

With regards to job opportunities, I'm sure you bring with you a wealth of experience and knowledge and it will all depend on how you market your skills. You should not face any more challenges to finding a job than the others.

Good luck


----------



## jussieg68 (May 27, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> Not at all, just make sure you move for a good job and have realistic expectations  I take it you've visited Dubai before and are familiar with its, ehm, 'challenges'?
> 
> As for PA roles, yes you should be able to find something, perhaps not right away but I am sure there are senior/high level executives who will appreciate having an experienced PA rather than a younger one without much experience, especially if you speak several languages. Your ability to sell yourself and network will be crucial to find the right job.
> 
> What kind of role would your husband be looking for? I'm sure you are aware that some industries are doing better than others, construction still being on the 'poor' side.


Hi

thanks for this good to hear and like here many "adults" behaving like teenagers

we are pretty good at socialising and making contacts, he is in Construction but has contacted a couple of companies who have just won big business so all looking positive.

Really appreciate your comments and am looking forward to starting a new phase!

many thanks


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

jussieg68 said:


> Hi
> 
> thanks for this good to hear and like here many "adults" behaving like teenagers
> 
> ...



All the best..!!!!


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

40 isn't old. I am 30 and socialize with people in their 40's, 50's even 60's. I love to hear about other peoples experiences that are older etc! Sounds like you still enjoy having fun etc! Make the move


----------



## jussieg68 (May 27, 2011)

INFAMOUS said:


> 40 isn't old. I am 30 and socialize with people in their 40's, 50's even 60's. I love to hear about other peoples experiences that are older etc! Sounds like you still enjoy having fun etc! Make the move


nice to hear - many thanks


----------

